# Just popped in ...



## Guest (Jul 14, 2001)

Hi All,Just popped in to say hi.







We are finally getting to the end of our Hardware system upgrade and software upgrade,its fair to say I understand people better than computers!







Many sleepless nights later I can no start to see the end of the upgrade. Should be back up and visiting here again during late next week.Best RegardsMike


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Great to "see" you Mike! So sorry for your puter problems. You have been sorely missed around here







Glad there is that light at the end of the curvy tunnel!!!







BQ


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Mike:That's why I always pay someone to do it for me! I'd rather pay the high labor costs and know it's done exactly right, than take a chance on myself, even though I could probably take care of it.Have fun with your new computer.







JeanG


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2001)

Hi BQ & Jean.BQ thanks for your comments, missed being here







Jean, your right, we usually buy in expertise like this but time scale was longer than 2 weeks, so just had to go for it. should be completely finished by mid week







Best RegardsMike


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

hang in there Mike!you are right...'puters are SOOOO hard to understand!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2001)

Hi All,Well we got the 'puter sorted ( with on going tweaking ).Thanks all for your patience







Best RegardsMike


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

YAY!! Check your mail.







BQ


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Mike, sounds like you're doing okay and the new 'puter will work out just fine. Just remember that our computers are like a cat, they "own" us, we don't "own" them. With a little patience we can "steer" them in the right direction.














Good luck, Norb[This message has been edited by norbert46 (edited 07-17-2001).]


----------

